# 59 Jaguar manual 2 speed ?



## richtrix (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Fellas,  I have a 59 Jag with a Bendix manual 2 speed. Was this set up offered originally? I see that Schwinn offered the Jag with a 2 speed. Was it the automatic or manual?


----------



## jpromo (Apr 14, 2013)

This would be the correct 2-speed for the year. I have a '56 Corvette with the Bendix manual setup. The automatic was introduced for 1960.


----------



## richtrix (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome.......Thanks for the info J


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2013)

The manual 2 speed was used thru the 1960 model year so the 59 would have the bendix.


----------

